# What is your favourite breed, and why?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well my favorite breed for the lonest time (YEARS) was the Thoroughbred. This still kind of are, however the Norwegian Fjord is sneaking it's way up there :lol:
I bought my first one this winter & LOVE her. Learned to ride on one as a kid and know several people around that own/breed them.
_Technically_ they are a draft _pony _breed, however as they've become more popular some people have started to consider them more as horses (average height is under 14.2 however, so still a pony). 

They are one of the oldest breeds alive today & on the whole are one of the calmest you can find. Honest & steady, though their biggest downfall is that they can be _very_ stubborn & need to be started & trained properly to prevent stiff necks & mouths.
They might not be the fastest or most agile, but they put their heart into their work & will give you their all 
Another thing i love is that they all looks the same. They come in different variations of dun, but no white markings, no black, sorrels, bays, etc. Just _dun _& the manes are so fun to cut!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

^^Bella is a beautiful horse

Being biased here, My favorite is Morgan because of Kate, but any horse that's good to me is my favorite breed


----------



## breezystar (Jan 20, 2011)

I can never pick a specific favorite. lol

I like quarter horses, paints, percherons, belgians... and friesians.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't pick. But I really like the Baroque breeds, favs probably being Lusitano, Andilusian and Fresians. I just think they are so dramatic and bold looking. I hope to one day own or a x with one of these breeds. 

I spent most of my childhood on Arabians and while they are beautiful and diverse they just aren't a breed I ever really clicked with. But I adore TB's and have owned 3 and will probably always have one in my life  I'm really growing to love my little QH/appy filly and really admire QH's amiable nature and versatility.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Arabians are my favorite. I lost my confidence after riding a friend's TB and got my confidence back after lessons on an arabian. The first horse I fell in love with was an arabianand I won hunt seat pleasure championship with him at our first show. I just love their personalities and curiosity. I think they're beautiful with their dished faces and flagged tails. They're extremely versatile, too. I now have a straight egyptian and he is the sweetest, kindest coming 3 year old. My 6 year old daughter can brush him by herself. She can go in his stall and he'll give her kisses and just watch her. He's very expressive and has tons of personality. Everyone at the barn loves him. Sorrry, I rambled, lol. So, that's why they're my favorite breed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I love me some Quarter Horses..They are just good versatile horses. I love the look of a QH and absolutely LOVE their heads..Most have a good mindset and can do just about anything. They have been my favorite all of my life..and I don't think I could switch breeds..Although I do like a TB, Nikki has alot of her dam's side..


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lilruffian- that is sooooooo cute!! I just want to hug it!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

^^ ha ha! Everyone says that! SHe's a total ball of fluff in the winter. Looks kinda like a teddy bear or one of those fuzzy stuffed horses you can get


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm, I'm not sure I can pick either. I've owned two QH's, two paints, and a draft cross... QH's were probably my favorite for a long time, but paints are probably sneaking up there.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

British shetland ponies but they have to be the true shetland type ie really chunky. The reasons I love them are the are so cute have great personalities and try their best even though they are really stubben. And a shetland can never be bad it is just the shetland personaliyt


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

A horse that has LOTS of mane and tail, a horse that comes in every color and pattern (including all overos, appaloosa, and tobiano), a horse that doesn't need shoes or grain, a horse that has great endurance, a cowy horse, a tough horse, a smart horse, a short horse, a colonial spanish horse.

A horse brought from Spain. carried conquisidors, change life for Native Americans, a buffalo runner, a war pony, the horse that made the native american tribes the finest light calvary at the time, that held off the government until they started utilizing these swift horses, this horse the first cow pony of the American west, the progenerator of almost every american breed such as the Quarter Horse, the Paint, the Appaloosa, and several American gaited breeds, this horse that was shot by the government and almost crossbred out of existence... The Spanish Mustang, the Spanish Barb, the Indian Pony, the Cayuse, whatever you may call him...










I'm in love with the Colonial Spanish Horse!









Sundowner (Jack Slade x Esperanza) at the Cayuse Ranch

I just love how they look from head to toe. They have awesome manes and tails, that beautiful Spanish head and neck, I don't know when I look at them something just seems right about the way they look. Plus they come in every color and pattern and combination! Appy, tobi, frame, splash, sabino, roan, champagne, just everything!









To-Bulls (Cimarron x Dos-Equis) formerly of Arrowrock Spanish Mustangs
I also love how tough and versatile they are. Honestly, a 100 mile endurance race is nothing for these horses. I love how they can jump, work cows, turn heads in dressage, reining and endurance. They're just a good all-rounder!









Rowdy Yates (Jack Slade x Esperanza) and Vickie Ives of Karma Farms
And of course I love their history, there is something about owning THE horse that found America THE horse of the Native American war pony and buffalo runner, the first cow pony, the pony express horse that just makes me proud.









Chief Going Streak (Choctaw Ricochet x Swinging J's Going Streak), a pure Choctaw gaited Stallion, owned by Bryant Rickman

I also love the fact that they are such easy keepers (my mare doesn't need grain) with super great feet. Many are gaited, also. As for genetic diversity, even though this breed is critically endangered they are one of the only horse breeds left with no Arabian and no Thoroughbred blood, and no genetic diseases! They are a very old breed, that can be traced all the back before Spain had horses and some of the horses now have pedigrees tracing back to 1750. There is so much to love, I could go on and on and on.









Chisto and Rebecca Gilpatrick of the Choctaw Ranch


----------



## Jonesbug (Apr 15, 2011)

I adore Thoroughbreds. As the OP noted they're very honest. I also love their extremely varied temperaments--my Jones has what my trainer calls a laid-back "warmblood" temperament while another TB at the band is a little spitfire! Plus they look so athletic and just... beautiful!


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

QH's and will probably never own anything but a QH, or a QH type of horse. I've worked with others, but can never get myself to really enjoy anything but a QH. I like their laid back nature, ease of trainability, athleticism, and work ethic. With my experience with them, they have some of the least issues of any horses including having very small needs in terms of diet, never coming up lame, never getting sick, etc. And I can't get over the look of them!! They're by far the best looking horses in my eyes, but I still really do enjoy looking at more flashy breeds such as the Andalusion, Freisian, etc. but one of those breeds would never fit my needs as a trail rider that sometimes likes to travel 25 miles in one day.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Saddlebreds and Gypsy Horses. Rather diverse breeds I suppose. 

I love the Saddlebreds for their love of their owners, their elegant looks, their upheadedness, their gaits and their beautiful, intelligent heads.

I love the Gypsies for their unplappable and sweet temperaments. Their lovely chunky bodies, their huge array of colours, their enormous manes and tails and wonderful feather. Their work ethic cannot be surpassed. I like the fact they can be a great mount for youngsters and oldsters alike.

I have owned many breeds, but these would be my favourites.

Lizzie


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

I love holsteiners. It's because I own one and also because I like her the most of all horses I've ever ridden. They are not lazy and they never run out of energy


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

mliponoga said:


> QH's and will probably never own anything but a QH, or a QH type of horse. I've worked with others, but can never get myself to really enjoy anything but a QH. I like their laid back nature, ease of trainability, athleticism, and work ethic. With my experience with them, they have some of the least issues of any horses including having very small needs in terms of diet, never coming up lame, never getting sick, etc. ....


I'm with you on the QH/Paint/Appy stock horses. Low maintenance, easy keepers that you can just get on and ride anytime, anywhere, and in any weather.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a QH girl, it's in my blood  I can appreciate all breeds, but I love my QH's. They are smart, sane, catty on their feet, always willing & are very versatile.


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

I LOVE Arabians! I love their beauty, grace, energy, personality, the whole package. I love really high energy horses....I don't really know why. There is just something about having to hold back a a huge amount of energy and power. I don't like riding push button horses (although they are nice to ride once and a while).

I also like the coloring of the Paint so I have the perfect combination with an Arabian/Paint cross!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ Bella looking a fluff puff as usual 
I love seeing her pictures. 

Ok my favorite breeds,
Tbs I love becacuse of their personality just riding them. I have ridden a morgan x since I started riding and her strides are short and relaxed. I rode my first tb like two weeks ago and their strides are huge and its just not something that I feel good on. I like Fjords kinda too. But my favorite -drum roll- is ..... -2 hours later- .... mmm..... I love hanos. I love the way they move. Even though they have strides like tbs ( or at least my trainer's does ). I think they are gorgeous movers and there just ya know great eventing horses. Anyway but My favorite ever is a appy or paint because my favorite sweet horse is a Amber. And my other sweet horse is a retired saddlebred. He is not like a saddlebred. Anyway, I like that saddlebred, but others are a little too wild for me.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I quite like thoroughbreds..I like the draft breeds and warmbloods.
I like so many breeds! 
But I like any breed as long as they have a nice tempermant


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

I love tb's for their quirkiness, genuine characters but I'm afraid my all time favourite is the arabian. I love them for their individual characters, intelligence, sure-footed, loyalty. Mind you saying that, its all a generalisation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been riding TB's for almost 15 years now, breaking them for the track, riding track work, re-training them after the track for SJ, dressage and/or eventing and I love them! When I am riding a TB I feel like I am riding an extension of my own body, it just feels natural to me.

I am learning to appreciate Arabians and QH's. Arabians for their beauty, grace and intelligence and QH's for their reliability and laid back nature.

But I will always be a TB girl at heart.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I love tbs, not only are they athletic, they are smart. They have a certain quirkiness to them that always keeps you on your toes. Not for everyone but I love them. Here is my ottb Homer.










And Holsteiners,every one I have ever ridden has a great attitude about working and has been really athletic. They love to please and are great on the ground.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I love any type of heavy saddle horse or light draft. Warlanders, Andalusians, Black forest Horses, draft crosses, and some Friesians. Something tall, classy, Medieval-looking, with a gentle personality, yet an imposing presence.


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

I WANT that last horse :-o He is sooo beautiful! And I am really not a heavy horse person... Is he a Noriker?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Is the second horse, a Black Forest?

Lizzie


----------

